# 2015 Beetle "Club" edition introduced for Europe



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

This is rather interesting. VW has just revealed a new trim/limited edition model called the "Club." As we've seen with a number of these limited edition models, they often are sold in North America as well. The site with the information is in German, but the pics show what is new with this model:

http://volkswagen.klingt-gut.de/beetle-club/

Some highlights include:
- Habanero Orange paint
- New wheel designs
- Tartan plaid seating
- Orange stitching on steering wheel
- "Club" stickers near rear fender
- Climatronic
- Fender/navigation


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

This just got a little more interesting. I used the configurator on the site, and the Club is only available with TDI and the 1.2TSI and 1.4TSI engines; no 1.8TSI and 2.0TSI engine is listed. Nothing really interesting there as those engines aren't offered here. But the Club trim is available in all colors, not just Habanero Orange. The black Club comes with red stripes and red mirror caps, which is really sharp looking. On top of all that, one of the new wheel designs is a 20" wheel. 

Hey VW, this is what the R-Line Beetle should look like:

























Club in Habanero Orange:

























Interior, all models:










There's also an amusing option on the German configurator, a night time view mode. Since VW is adding LED DRLs and interior ambient lighting, they should add this option to a (rumored returning) US configurator:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I dig except that interior, trying too hard to be the gti plaid and not being successful lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Those 20" wheels look great but after about a half-hour of driving in the NY Metro area
they would need to be refinished. Even the 19" ones I see on Beetles are always in need
of repair. Once you exceed the clearance between tires on 18" wheels, you're definitely 
asking for trouble.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

What headunit is that?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

venom600 said:


> What headunit is that?


Not sure, but it may be some new unit with Spotify integration: VW announced, in a big multi-media extravaganza that Robbie Williams (huge Brit pop star) will now be their marketing manager. The "Club" models (like the Beetle one above) were revealed as well as "Lounge" models. In the announcement they also mentioned partnering with Spotify, so that could include the new HU. More info here:
http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volksw...aps-robbie-williams-new-advertising-campaign/


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Not sure, but it may be some new unit with Spotify integration: VW announced, in a big multi-media extravaganza that Robbie Williams (huge Brit pop star) will now be their marketing manager. The "Club" models (like the Beetle one above) were revealed as well as "Lounge" models. In the announcement they also mentioned partnering with Spotify, so that could include the new HU. More info here:
> http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volksw...aps-robbie-williams-new-advertising-campaign/


I don't know what spotify is but it just sounds like something else to distract people from driving

posted via tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

drtechy said:


> I don't know what spotify is but it just sounds like something else to distract people from driving
> 
> posted via tapatalk


It's a music streaming service.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> It's a music streaming service.


Oh ok, the name sounds like some sort of social networking thing lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I really wish we could get the auto climate controls, even on my R these basic controls suck, I do like the "extra" models they are adding, feels like it brings more value to the current Beetle.


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Digging the plaid seats. Would choose a nice fabric like that over leather any day. My vinyl seats are okay. I actually don't really think about them once seated in the car. They just don't scream "quality".

I will say that almost 3 years after purchase and 23,000 km, they look as fresh and crisp as the day I bought them. No sag or stretch in the material at all. Which you cannot say for leather (IMHO).


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm the opposite. I don't really care for the plaid. Given the option, I'd go with leather. We've had it in other vehicles and it's a lot more comfy in the long run. That "sag" you get in them is what makes them soft. My '14 R-Line has the cloth seats tho. When I got it there were so few to choose from, leather wasn't an option. Other things like a sunroof won out. That being said, I do plan to get some nice Wet Okele's or something to protect them this spring. 

Call me old school, but I don't care for the red mirror caps and red stripe on the black R-Line above either. It doesn't say "quality" if you catch my drift.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Stu3 said:


> I will say that almost 3 years after purchase and 23,000 km, they look as fresh and crisp as the day I bought them. No sag or stretch in the material at all. Which you cannot say for leather (IMHO).


Quality and maintenance are the biggest factors with leather. If it's good quality and well maintained you should never see sags or cracks in it, but of course like everything else most people don't maintain it how they should.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Quality and maintenance are the biggest factors with leather. If it's good quality and well maintained you should never see sags or cracks in it, but of course like everything else most people don't maintain it how they should.
> 
> posted via tapatalk


to a point....there was a major stink on the MK II Audi TT where many owners complained about the leather on their seats sagging. I think it was maybe a combination of the leather and the underlying material. I saw the pictures of the seats and it was beyond natural patina/wear and anything that maintenance could prevent. IIRC, some folks even had their seats replaced under warranty. If you google it you will find many threads on the subject. Seems to be Audi specific. I had Alcantara (grey) on my 2008 3.2 TT (i miss that car) and the seats looked as taught and nice after 4 years as the day I bought it.

Indeed, the whole cloth vs leather discussion has been thrashed to death. To each his own. End of discussion. Although I will add that some of the fabric choices available on German spec cars are really, really nice. BMW offers some great choices of fabric on Euro spec cars.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mystery solved... the headunit was shown off at CES yesterday. It looks to be a variant of the new Modular Infotainment Platform (MIB II) made to fit the MKV/MKVI head unit opening. It will support Apple CarPlay, MirrorLink, and Android Auto.


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I agree, would love to get plaid in my beetle, blue to match my reef blue tho... Or the gray, white and black in the gtd.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Should we expect to see some variant of this as an Apple CarPlay/Android Auto as a plug and play option in the US?
Would be awesome for a head unit that would drop in and not require any major modifications.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Hopefully this head unit will be available in 2016 when my lease is up. Hopefully it doesn't come with Sirius... VW got a nastygram from me about automatically subscribing the radio when I bought the car. I use bluetooth, and only bluetooth. I also don't want the sub in the trunk (so I also hope this isn't the premium radio option).


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I been waiting for those head unit updates. Definitely gonna add one in mine


----------



## antman99 (May 9, 2013)

GaryD87 said:


> I been waiting for those head unit updates. Definitely gonna add one in mine


I am interested if this is going to be possible, it is the same HU as in the Golf Mk7 the composition media rather than the new one mentioned above but the interesting thing is in the Beetle looks like the vents may need replacing but the unit would fit, just the question if the harness will be the same, I am not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

antman99 said:


> I am interested if this is going to be possible, it is the same HU as in the Golf Mk7 the composition media rather than the new one mentioned above but the interesting thing is in the Beetle looks like the vents may need replacing but the unit would fit, just the question if the harness will be the same, I am not holding my breath on that one.


Vw hasn't really changed their harness in about 10 years(maybe more,) I can't see them changing considering all the connections are there but as always we do know how they love to mess with a good design lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

antman99 said:


> I am interested if this is going to be possible, it is the same HU as in the Golf Mk7 the composition media rather than the new one mentioned above but the interesting thing is in the Beetle looks like the vents may need replacing but the unit would fit, just the question if the harness will be the same, I am not holding my breath on that one.


Look more closely. The one I posted is for MK7 cars. The one shown in the Club Beetle photos is clearly made to fit the opening in our cars without any modifications. Like you said, the only question is whether or not the unit will function with our current harnesses.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Side note: 
VW has a Beetle R convertible on the 20" 'Club' rims at the Detroit Auto Show. Maybe we'll see these on our shores this year!


----------



## Shpunt (May 4, 2014)

any1 know VIN for new Beetle "Club"?
or any1 know part number for new 2din installed in Beetle "Club"?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

You guys know you don't have to wait to get CarPlay and android auto right? Kenwood, pioneer, and alpine all have 2din radios out with those features and tons more that will offer better sound quality for as low as $699 retail. Don't know what whored out online prices will net you :laugh:


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Chris659 said:


> You guys know you don't have to wait to get CarPlay and android auto right? Kenwood, pioneer, and alpine all have 2din radios out with those features and tons more that will offer better sound quality for as low as $699 retail. Don't know what whored out online prices will net you :laugh:


Prefer my unit to be OEM.:thumbup:


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> You guys know you don't have to wait to get CarPlay and android auto right? Kenwood, pioneer, and alpine all have 2din radios out with those features and tons more that will offer better sound quality for as low as $699 retail. Don't know what whored out online prices will net you :laugh:


They won't look OEM though. That matters in areas where people still steal car stereos (happened to a friend of mine last year).


----------

